# وتحفظنى مــــن الــشر حتى لا يتبعنى



## botros_22 (27 يناير 2009)

ليتك تباركنى,وتوسع تخومى,
وتكون يدك معى,وتحفظنى
من الشر حتى لا يتبعنى.
{ 1أى 4: 10 }

* يقول بعض الناس :
ليس لدينا وقت لله,
ولكن الحقيقة هى أنه ليس لهم قلب لله,
فان النفس المجتهدة تخلق الوقت وتستطيع
أن تستفيد ولو من جزء صغير يقرأ من
الكتاب المقدس,أو دقائق قليلة تقضى فى
الصلاة الحارة,
وبذلك يحمل ثمرآ غنيآ,تأمل صلاة
يعبيص القصيرة:ليتك تباركنى,
وتوسع تخومى,وتكون يدك معى,
وتحفظنى من الشر حتى لا يتبعنى.
( 1أى 4: 10 ).
* قد يقول الخاطىء :
انى أريد أن أخلص,وأؤمن أن الله
يقدر أن يخلصنى,ولكن هل هو 
يريد ذلك ؟ 
أى أنه يثق فى قدرة الله,ولكنه يشك
فى محبته,لكن أيهما أصعب :
أن ترجو خيرآ من يد قادرة أو من
قلب محب ؟ طبعآ المحبة تشجعنى
أكثر,والله يريد ويحب معــآ,بل
ويشتاق أن يهدى خلاصه مجانـــآ..
* أحسن طريقة للاتيان بالناس الى
الله,هى أن نأتى بهم أولآ
الى الله فى الصــلاة..




:94:



منقووول


​


----------



## kalimooo (28 يناير 2009)

صلاة جميله يا بطرس

شكرااااااااا علىالصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح


----------



## botros_22 (28 يناير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا كليمو

الرب يبارك حياتك

​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (30 يناير 2009)

امنين
مرسي عالصلاة​


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 يناير 2009)

اميــــــــــــــن 

ميررررسى على الصلاه 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امنين
> 
> 
> مرسي عالصلاة​




شكرا لمرورك يا Bnota_Zr†a

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## botros_22 (31 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميــــــــــــــن
> 
> 
> ميررررسى على الصلاه
> ...




شكرا لمرورك يا كوكو

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## go love (2 فبراير 2009)

ربنا يحفظنا ويحمينا كلنا
ويسعدنى فى انينا نسلملة حياتنا كلها 
واكيد لازم يكون من قلبنا وبثقة في ملك الملوك
بساحنا  بنصلي ان يزيد من ثقتى وايمانى لانى ضعيف جدا 
صليلي وافتكرنى فى صلوتك
اخوك​


----------



## botros_22 (3 فبراير 2009)

go love قال:


> ربنا يحفظنا ويحمينا كلنا​
> ويسعدنى فى انينا نسلملة حياتنا كلها
> واكيد لازم يكون من قلبنا وبثقة في ملك الملوك
> بساحنا بنصلي ان يزيد من ثقتى وايمانى لانى ضعيف جدا
> ...




الرب يعطينا انا نحيا معه كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر

شكرا لمرورك يا go love

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (3 فبراير 2009)

*صلاة جميلة يا بطرس 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## botros_22 (4 فبراير 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة يا بطرس​*
> 
> *ربنا يباركك*​




شكرا لمرورك رجعا ليسوع

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## جارجيوس (16 فبراير 2009)

سفر المزامير 42: 1
 كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ، هكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ. 


 سفر الملوك الأول 8: 28
 فَالْتَفِتْ إِلَى صَلاَةِ عَبْدِكَ وَإِلَى تَضَرُّعِهِ أَيُّهَا الرَّبُّ إِلهِي، وَاسْمَعِ الصُّرَاخَ وَالصَّلاَةَ الَّتِي يُصَلِّيهَا عَبْدُكَ أَمَامَكَ الْيَوْمَ. 

ربنا يباركك وينور حياتك يا بطرس


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 فبراير 2009)

*صلاة جميله يا بطرس

شكرااااااااا علىالصلاة

ربنا يبارك حياتك 

سلام المسيح ​*


----------



## botros_22 (21 فبراير 2009)

جريس قردحجي قال:


> سفر المزامير 42: 1
> كَمَا يَشْتَاقُ الإِيَّلُ إِلَى جَدَاوِلِ الْمِيَاهِ، هكَذَا تَشْتَاقُ نَفْسِي إِلَيْكَ يَا اللهُ.
> 
> 
> ...


 
شكرا لمرورك يا جريس قردحجي

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (27 فبراير 2009)

*ميرسى  يا بطرس
ربنا يباركك*


----------



## botros_22 (27 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لمرورك يا Dona Nabi

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## اني بل (18 أبريل 2009)

صلاة جميلة يابطرس ، وربنا يباركك


----------

